# "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004



## jcvwdriver (Aug 2, 2004)

Has anyone had an issue with water being trapped in the frame of the car?
Yes, I know, it sounds completely peculiar but it is driving my wife and I crazy. It sounds like there is a bucket of water sloshing around in our backseat. However, there is no water, not a single drop, anywhere around the car or inside or outside of the car. We had heavy rain Wednesday night so that could explain the source but I can't find the entry point or exit point of the water anywhere on the vehicle.
Whenever we accelerate or brake, I can hear water rushing forward or backward but can't locate where the noise is coming from. Nothing is wrong with the car but I can't imagine this is a good thing. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (jcvwdriver)*

There'd need to be a lot of h2o for that kind of noise. I'd think you'd have electrical problems as well.


_Modified by Treg_John at 4:41 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (jcvwdriver)*

Lift the tailgate and see if the water is in there.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (jcvwdriver)*

The "SLoshing" Water noise is in your lower rocker panel running the full length of the Driver and Rear Passenger. This will be on both sides. I had the same thing happened while I was gone to Hawaii for a month and the car was park in the driveway at a 7% angle. It felt like I was riding in a boat. The whole in the front of the rocker panel was clogged. This was a poor design.


----------



## jcvwdriver (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (rrussell)*

Hey guys, thanks for your reply.
RRussell, your post makes sense, those panels are definitely long enough to generate enough space to make the sloshing noise.
Where exactly was the clog? Once you removed the blockage, did that solve the problem?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (jcvwdriver)*

There's one for sure in front part of the driver and passenger side front on the bottom. e-mail me and I can send you a picture.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: "Sloshing" Water Noise in our Touareg V8 2004 (rrussell)*

Please post that picture here too. Eventually, someone else will experience this, and it will be nice to have the pic handy for them.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've heard it in mine after strong rains. My car parks on an incline also. Please post the picture.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (rrussell)*

Is that ON or OFF i.e., is it the way it should be or should that plug be removed so water drains.
Cy


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

It should be on but shouldn't be clogged.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (rrussell)*

Thanks,
cy


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Hey.. My 337 GTI has the same problem. Seems very common. You have to pull the drain plugs. It SUCKS! 
Im email VW today as my warranty is up this month.


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re:*

I had the same problem except my dealer came to find out that the area were the alarm speaker is located was being filled with water and the drain was somehow clogged with leaves and debris. My alarm had to be replaced. but now the sound is gone.


----------



## roknight23 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey all...
I had the same problem too, only my result was a little bit more severe. The fusebox/panel that is underneath the hood (below the right windshield wiper) ended up getting saturated by water. And because the dealership feared that reoccuring issues would arise if it were to be left in (even though at the time they discovered this everything seemed fine with my T'reg), they suggested that I have my insurance company send out a claims adjuster to look at the matter further and assess the damage.
Once he was done he called me and started off the conversation by telling me of a new Va. law that was passed (about 4 mos. ago) that states that if a car has more than $1000 worth of water damage then it must be declared a total loss. And for fear that by leaving the fuse box/panel would only lead to the T'reg having complications further down the road, he said that my only option would be to get it replaced... and that that would cost more than $1000.
So in the end my T'reg was declared total (due to water damage) and my insurance company wrote a check for its current value, which wasn't too bad because I actually ended up with a few bucks left over.
So for all of the Va. Touareg owners... BEWARE OF THE LEAVES!!!


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (roknight23)*

I'm having the car looked at on Monday for water caught between the engine bay and the passenger compartment. The symptoms are water running as you make 90 degree turns with some G-load.
I removed some of the trim below the wiper arms on the passenger side (couldn't get the wiper arms off themselves even though the bolts for the arms were removed) and I can feel about 4-5 inches of water caught in the area. I think it's the whole width of the car that's filled as the alarm chirp has been very muffled so I think that's under water too.
I had some trees that dropped a lot of junk on the car so I'm not surprised it's clogged.
John.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_I'm having the car looked at on Monday for water caught between the engine bay and the passenger compartment. The symptoms are water running as you make 90 degree turns with some G-load...and I can feel about 4-5 inches of water caught in the area. I think it's the whole width of the car that's filled as the alarm chirp has been very muffled so I think that's under water too.

Wow. that sounds bad. 
Question - don't engineers/designers look for this stuff when they are desinging the vehicle? What about all of the hundreds of hours the mules get driven and the tests they are put through? 
Even the sunroof drains in the Mk4s leak becasue they use mutiple tubes and connectors instead of one solid tube. I guess the same goes for the pollen filter and water filling up the front foot well.
Is it that hard to design a water tight car structure or water tight system?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (gti dreamn)*

You may have a clogged drain for the A/C system.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Just to post the outcome.
There was water in the area between the firewall and engine comparment (area that houses the wiper motor etc).
The dealership cleaned this area out and drained it. To get at this drain, I was told that you have to go in via the front wheel liners (that have to be removed).
I was told that you have to take the wheels off to do this but I don't think this happened as there are no fingerprints on my very, very dirty wheels.
Anyway, no more sloshing water - and the trees that caused the blockage were cut down about a week ago!
John.


----------

